# Columbia MFA  Application



## Haisu (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

Since the deadline is getting closer, I am worried about the formatting issues. I wonder for Columbia MFA's creative materials, such as treatments, do we have to submit in 12-courier font like the autobiographical essay? Or just normal, like 11, time-roman is ok?


Thanks!


----------



## JJZ (Dec 1, 2014)

Haisu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since the deadline is getting closer, I am worried about the formatting issues. I wonder for Columbia MFA's creative materials, such as treatments, do we have to submit in 12-courier font like the autobiographical essay? Or just normal, like 11, time-roman is ok?
> 
> ...



Hi Halsu,

I think Times New Roman is fine for treatments, but I still kept them 12 font. 

Best, 
JJZ


----------



## Haisu (Dec 1, 2014)

JJZ said:


> Hi Halsu,
> 
> I think Times New Roman is fine for treatments, but I still kept them 12 font.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I'll try to adjust the margin to fill all the content in one page.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2014)

Haisu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since the deadline is getting closer, I am worried about the formatting issues. I wonder for Columbia MFA's creative materials, such as treatments, do we have to submit in 12-courier font like the autobiographical essay? Or just normal, like 11, time-roman is ok?
> 
> ...




So did you get the application in? Deadline was 12/2 right? Good luck!


----------



## Haisu (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris W said:


> So did you get the application in? Deadline was 12/2 right? Good luck!


Yes I did! Thanks for asking! At the last minute I got my the answer back from Columbia about early email asking this question. They told me everything has to be courier. So i revised my essay and hope everything is fine.


Haisu


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2014)

Haisu said:


> Yes I did! Thanks for asking! At the last minute I got my the answer back from Columbia about early email asking this question. *They told me everything has to be courier.* So i revised my essay and hope everything is fine.



That's great to hear and very useful information to have. So all materiel for Columbia's MFA application should be Courier 12 point?

Did you apply to any other programs or is this it? Please do let us know when you find out.

While I don't know too much about Columbia's MFA program (but I've never heard bad things), an old friend of mine went to Columbia for undergrad  (but not for film) and loved it. I've always wanted to live in NYC for a while too. I loved living and going to school in Boston. Maybe when I'm done editing in LA.


----------



## Haisu (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris W said:


> That's great to hear and very useful information to have. So all materiel for Columbia's MFA application should be Courier 12 point?
> 
> Did you apply to any other programs or is this it? Please do let us know when you find out.
> 
> While I don't know too much about Columbia's MFA program (but I've never heard bad things), an old friend of mine went to Columbia for undergrad  (but not for film) and loved it. I've always wanted to live in NYC for a while too. I loved living and going to school in Boston. Maybe when I'm done editing in LA.




I just applied the Creative Producing program in Columbia. Yes, according to their email, all creative materials has to be Courier 12 point ( I think this doesn't include resume). 

I just feel the winter in LA is so charming and it makes me double-think about whether go back to the east coast again. But I feel my 4 years' experience in Boston is great. I am getting excited about grad schools.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2014)

Haisu said:


> But I feel my 4 years' experience in Boston is great. I am getting excited about grad schools.



You went to undergrad in Boston?


----------



## Haisu (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris W said:


> You went to undergrad in Boston?


Yep, I went to BU for my undergrad


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2014)

Haisu said:


> Yep, I went to BU for my undergrad


Cool!  I graduated in 1999 (well I stayed one extra semester so technically 2000) from COM.


----------



## Haisu (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris W said:


> Cool!  I graduated in 1999 (well I stayed one extra semester so technically 2000) from COM.


lol！Hi terrier~


----------



## Nagham (Dec 18, 2014)

Haisu said:


> lol！Hi terrier~


I did not submit my work in 12 pt Courier. I overlooked it. I am very worried now about my application.


----------



## Haisu (Jan 6, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> Is it just me, or the form for institutional aid is still unavailable? I got an email saying it should be available after January 1, but I can't see it anywhere.


I just got their email today saying that financial aid is available right now.


Haisu


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've made an official thread for all of us Columbia 2015 Applicants. Please post here now!: http://www.filmschool.org/threads/columbia-university-2015-applicants-official-thread.24461/


----------



## HaleyW (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm applying to be in screenwriting, and I see no where to put my resume. On the website it only says "*Creative Producing applicants must ALSO submit a current resumé." *So does that put me in the clear, if not, where do I upload the resume? I've gone through this application top to bottom and there's no where! But I don't want to have my application dismissed since I may be missing a crucial step.. help???? good luck to everyone


----------



## JSM (Nov 29, 2015)

HaleyW said:


> I'm applying to be in screenwriting, and I see no where to put my resume. On the website it only says "*Creative Producing applicants must ALSO submit a current resumé." *So does that put me in the clear, if not, where do I upload the resume?



I just checked my app materials from last year and I didn't see a resume included in there, so you're probably in the clear. However I would call the admissions office to verify in case they have changed the requirements this year. (Unlikely, but worth a call for peace of mind.)


----------

